# Lubro moly 5w40 is a very bad quality oil



## VWVR624V (Mar 30, 2011)

*Liqui Moly 2332 Is Good*

Liqui Moly 2332 Is Good


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

I believe that people change brands of oil and then suddenly become more aware of the normal engines noises. Bear in mind, 95% of lube products contain the exact same additives and base oils. 

As long as you're happy, nbd. Come winter, maybe try German Syntec, if you like Castrol.


----------



## VWVR624V (Mar 30, 2011)

*Liqui Moly 2332 Is Good*

Liqui Moly 2332 Is Good


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Send it all to me then!


----------



## VWVR624V (Mar 30, 2011)

*Valvoline Synpower MST 5W40 Is A Weak Oil*

Valvoline Synpower MST 5W40 Is A Weak Oil with a Low Additive Package which is shown with a low TBN number & a Low SAPS Formula.:thumbdown:
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=2405398&page=1


*Valvoline Should Introduce their HST Formula which is the Valvoline Synpower HST 5W40 In Bottles, They Currently Only Have It Available In Drums*


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

MST isn't for our market, and doesn't work with our high sulphur fuels.

The thing about our Synpower is that Ashland uses organic additives which don't show up on UOA. Funny though, I always say Synpower is one oil I don't mind paying full price for.

Run the 10w-30, or mix it with a quart of 20w-50, like I do with my stash of Valvoline Racing Synth. Then do a UOA....it's the bomb.


----------



## VWVR624V (Mar 30, 2011)

*Liqui Moly 5W40 2332 Is Good*

Liqui Moly 5W40 2332 Is Good


----------



## VWVR624V (Mar 30, 2011)

MST Valvoline Synpower 5W40 Is Very Bad For Use With Ethanol Based Fuels Also:thumbdown:


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

VWVR624V said:


> MST Valvoline Synpower 5W40 Is Very Bad For Use With Ethanol Based Fuels Also:thumbdown:


I would think so.

I use some 2-cycle oil in my gas at 500:1, fwiw.

Here is my reply to your PM:

different oils use different additives. when you change oil, it 'scavenges' off the old anti-wear layers and could lead to some excess sound... temporary, until the new AW package layers lays down on the metal. 

I'm just trying to give a scientific analysis instead of hating on a decent product. Louder doesn't mean more wear or anything ill. imo, a lot of underhood noise is just belts and pulleys. Maybe spray your belts down w/dressing and listen again. How about a sound recording after you change oil....just saying.

visc is usually the big factor w/engine sound. 

Sound is a tough factor to consider. Maybe you bumped an electrical connector or a vacuum wire when you changed, I dunno. The oil filter is another thing that got changed...?


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

VWVR624V said:


> I put this Lubro Moly 5w40 in my 24V VR6 Jetta MK4 and the engine just disliked it, with bad lifter noise and not running smooth at all. I changed out the oil after only 3000 miles and switched to Castrol Edge 5W40 SPT which is a far superior oil which has recently been reformulated
> 
> http://www.castrol.com/liveassets/b...ts/downloads/p,q/Edge_BLACK_PDS_Sept_2011.pdf


While I do not doubt that the reformulation to API SN for Castrol Edge SPT 5W-40 may have improved the oil, please provide some comparison data showing that Lubro-Moly is bad or crap oil.

-Dennis


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

VWVR624V said:


> I put this Lubro Moly 5w40 in my 24V VR6 Jetta MK4 and the engine just disliked it, with bad lifter noise and not running smooth at all. I changed out the oil after only 3000 miles and switched to Castrol Edge 5W40 SPT which is a far superior oil which has recently been reformulated
> 
> http://www.castrol.com/liveassets/b...ts/downloads/p,q/Edge_BLACK_PDS_Sept_2011.pdf


Are you promotor of Castrol or? 
All your posts are about Castrole Edge SPT 5W40. 
You can find dozen better oils than 5W40 SPT, starting with Castrol 0W30!


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

Rotella T6 5w-40, isn't this what a lot Vr6 guys run???


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

I reviewed a few UOAs last night, and I'd have to say the BMW Castrol 5w-30 (LL-01) is an amazing product. 

BMW has been using their 5w-30 in the US market for a long time. Maybe they see it as I do, with temps and driving conditions here leaning toward lighter-is-better. Also, idk if they have the fuel dilution VWs have to contend with.

The dealer today had bricks of M1 5w-40 ESP. That must be for the diesels. Everyplace retail seems to be featuring the new low saps oils like ESP and SLX, but they are imo, less than ideal with our ****ty fuels and rich tune for US low NOx emissions.


----------



## VWVR624V (Mar 30, 2011)

So what i had a good experience with the reformulated castrol edge spt 5w40, my brothers v8 touareg loves german castrol spt 0w30, which i have not tried yet on my 24v vr6


----------



## VWVR624V (Mar 30, 2011)

Where do you find BMW CASTROL (LL-01) 5w30


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Online/ebay prices are remarkably decent.

One of the few products I don't mind paying (full price) for.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm running Lubro Molly 5w40 on my 24v VR6 and it seems to like it, it runs very smooth, I haven't done any uoa with this oil but I might send it in to see what happens. I also ran Total and Amsoil 5w40 before and it also ran smooth. Try Amsoil and see how you like it.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

VWVR624V said:


> *I put this Lubro Moly 5w40 :thumbdown: in my 24V VR6 Jetta MK4 and the engine just disliked it, with bad lifter noise and not running smooth at all. Cold weather lifter noise was even worse like a diesel. Dennis M what kind of oil do u use that you are asking me for the proof of Lubro Moly 5w40 issues, i had a bad experience with Lubro Moly 5w40 that is the only proof i have and many other people have the same experience listed below.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/review/R1RLBAN52PHB9Z/ref=cm_cr_pr_viewpnt#R1RLBAN52PHB9Z
> 
> ...


The reason that I would like to see some data, is because someone stating that their car _dislikes_ an oil doesn't hold much weight to the claim that Lubro-Moly is bad quality.

Also, base stock type tells you absolutely *zero* about an oils performance. Group III oils are narrowing the performance gap with Group IV oils and Group III's are actually taking over as the more popular synthetic in Europe (by sales) according to some oil additive supplier statistics that I've seen (I forget if it was Lubrizol or someone else). XOM created the first Group III base stock, Visom, capable of being used to produce a 0W oil.

I'm not loyal to brand or base stock and I've used various oils - M1 0W-40, GC, Syntec 5W-40, Pennzoil Ultra 5W-40, Motul X-lite 0W-30, Motul X-clean 5W-30, Motul Eco-nergy (in the Forester) - all with good uoa results. While a $30 random uoa isn't the be all and end all of determining oil performance, I'll still take that over "OMG! Lubro Moly is Group III and sux and your car will explode!!!".  Look on bitog for some Lubro Moly uoa's.

-Dennis


----------



## VWVR624V (Mar 30, 2011)

rajvosa71000
How many miles do u have on the 24v vr6 and what part of the country do u live


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

I got just under 103k on it and the car has been supercharged since 61k with the VF stage 2, and I live in Las Vagas, it gets very hot.
Right now I'm running Longtime High Tech 5w30 that I put in in January and it has little over 2k on it, and when I check the oil it still looks clean and at the right level, before I was running synthoil 5w40 with the same results. I might send my current oil to Blackstone for uoa and see what happens. I always change my oil at 5k or 6 months.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VWVR624V (Mar 30, 2011)

Liqui Moly 5W40 2332 Is Good


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

Yeah but it is VW 502.00 approved, plus I was just gonna run it firming colder weather, the only reason I didn't switch it was due to the low mileage...anyway, I did order some Lubro Molly 0w40 like recommended above, so as soon as I get it I would switch it.
Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VWVR624V (Mar 30, 2011)

Liqui Moly 5W40 2332 Is Good


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

Yeah I've used Castrol Syntec 5w40 till about 60K miles, than I started using different brands like Amsoil, Elf/Total, and Lubro Molly. I asked the guys at Castrol about Castrol Edge and they said that they dont recommend it on our car, they would just use Castrol Syntec (but that was long ago, dont know if they made a formula now for our car). 
How do you know about LM (Lubro Molly) 5w30? have you use it in your car and done some UOA? Im gonna send it in after my oil change and I'll post results, wish I did that woth LM 5w40. 
I think that Castrol SPT is same as Syntec just renamed.


----------



## VWVR624V (Mar 30, 2011)

The new Castrol Edge SPT 5W40 BMW LL-01 was reformulated over the previous Castrol Syntec 5W40 which was BMW LL-98 approved, which was the old approval for BMW which was replaced by BMW LL-01 You must be thinking about Castrol EDGE FST which is only made for US grades not European Car Grades. In the USA Castrol EDGE FST Meets Specification for cars like Toyota, Honda, Ford, and GM in the USA Only 

http://www.castrol.com/liveassets/b...ts/downloads/p,q/Edge_BLACK_PDS_Sept_2011.pdf


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

rajvosa71000 said:


> I asked the guys at Castrol about Castrol Edge and they said that they dont recommend it on our car, they would just use Castrol Syntec (but that was long ago, dont know if they made a formula now for our car).


 
USA Edge 5w-30, a G-III oil did about the same as G-IV PAO Mobil 1 0w-30 SuperSyn SL in my APR 2.0 TSI. 











ftr- thinner A5 oils, that you can buy anywhere, work great, maybe best for you in winter. 










Don't worry about VW 502, seriously.


----------



## VWVR624V (Mar 30, 2011)

I dare u to use CASTROL EDGE FST 5W30 or MOBIL 1 0W30 IN A VW IN 100 DEGREE PLUS WEATHER :laugh: MR. Apexxx


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Why wouldn't I? 

The W-rating goes to nothing more than cold starting. Those oils, as well as the Valvoline Racing Synth 10w-30 I'm using NOW, are both the same 10cSt 30 weight at operating temp.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

Well 30 is thinner oil making it not so suitable for hot weather, you want to run 40 in the summer.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Nothing wrong with 30/40 in winter/summer, but it's not always a necessity.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

I was always under impression that during hot weather oil gets thinner, that's why its better to have little thicker oil. But it might be alright if you're not driving hard.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*warm weather*



rajvosa71000 said:


> I was always under impression that during hot weather oil gets thinner, that's why its better to have little thicker oil. But it might be alright if you're not driving hard.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


 you have a water to oil heat exchanger in your vw. you do not need anything heavier in summer. after warm up the engine is at 195f all year long. the oil is cooled by the same cooling system as the engine and runs a little warmer year round. it does not change by season. run 0w-xx or 5w-xx and you'll be fine unless you mechanical problems.


----------



## VWVR624V (Mar 30, 2011)

rajvosa71000 U Should Try *Liqui Moly Motor Protect 500ml* with The *Liqui Moly 0W40* Oil Change, I Try To Use This At Every Oil Change. The Stuff Is Really Good 

http://www.bavauto.com/shop.asp $18.95 Part# 2053


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

I don't really like to use any additives, never used any.
I would just like to use good group 4 synthetic oil, is there a was to know which is group 4 oil?
Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

VWVR624V said:


> Longtime High Tech 5w30 Is to thin for the vr6 especially when u push it for a ride longer than 30 minutes and especially in Las Vegas weather i would not count on it to protect it, i would go with GC German Castrol 0W30 before switching back to Longtime High Tech 5w30. Also Longtime High Tech 5w30 is BMW LL-04 which is not to be used with fuels using ethanol. Longlife-04 oils are only approved for spark-ignition engines in Europe (EU plus Switzerland, Norway and Liechtenstein). They must not be used outside this area. LL-04 oil is for low sulfur content fuels - as in Germany/Europe fuels
> 
> Therefore, for petrol engines, use only oils designated BMW Longlife-01 or BMW LL-01


 How do you know it is too thin? Why Lubro Moly 5W30 is too thin for Nevada but castrol 0W30 is not? Or for that matter Castrol 5W40 that very fast becomes thiner then GC 0W30? 
You are making assumptions in issue where only facts are possible. 
Also, Nevada driving conditions are nothing special. It is HOT, but not humid. It is worse to drive in 100 degrees in Alabama then in 110 in Las Vegas, and when they manufacture oils they think that someone could put it in car in NV, Al or TX, and it is actually their goal. Also, driving on the U.S. roads is nothing special. Strict laws etc are making impossible to use full potential of let's say that VR6. That VR6 is made for German autobahns not Nevada, and trust me, that is completely different set of driving conditions. 
So if Lubro Moly 5W30 is good for VR6 in Germany where you can easily end up having average speed of more then 100mph between two points, cannot see why is not good for Nevada.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

rajvosa71000 said:


> I don't really like to use any additives, never used any.
> I would just like to use good group 4 synthetic oil, is there a was to know which is group 4 oil?
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


 I thought Castrol 0W30 is Group IV. 
Other than that, maybe you should try Motul 5W40.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*outside temperature*

vw's have an oil to water heat exchanger. it does not matter if you're in arizona in july or alaska in january. if the cooling system is up to snuff, once warmed up the engine runs at 195f, the oil 10-15 warmer, year round. use what works when it's cold, you'll be fine when it's warm. sorry, no graphs or charts, just common sense.


----------



## VWVR624V (Mar 30, 2011)

*Liqui Moly 5W40 2332 Is Good*

Liqui Moly 5W40 2332 Is Good


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

Have you looked into your cars health? It shouldn't bog down like that, lubro moly 5w30 still gives my VR smooth operation, however I'm gonna do oil change this Friday and I will send oil sample to Blackstone and see the results, oil is gonna have little over 2k miles but about 7 months in the car. Like I said earlier, when I check my oil it still looks clean and has a slippery feel to it.
So, if the oil is LL-o1 that means its group 4?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

VWVR624V said:


> Longtime High Tech 5w30 Is A Group III Oil LL-04, German Castrol 0W30  is a Group 4  which is also BMW LL-01  not like Longtime High Tech 5w30 Which Is A Group III Oil LL-04. I used Longtime High Tech 5w30 which Is A Group III Oil LL-04, it just couldn't handle the heat and pressures of the 24V VR6 which just broke it down to nothing. My engine just started to bogged down after pushing it hard in the Midwest not Las Vegas, so if it can't handle Midwest weather it sure can't handle Las Vegas weather which is more severe. LL-04 is not to be used outside of Europe for gasoline engines, especially because of ethanol which our fuels contain and other reasons
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v215/newton22/ll04.png


 So he quesion is: why you used it?


----------



## VWVR624V (Mar 30, 2011)

Liqui Moly 5W40 2332 Is Good


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

VWVR624V said:


> edyvw go right ahead use Longtime High Tech 5w30 and drive to Las Vegas, Death Valley, and Southern California On That Oil and let me know if the engine doesn't burn up with driving it hard in those conditions


 Engin burn up? 
What is LM 5W30? Water?


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

Yeah I don't think there's anythink wrong running group IV 5w30 oil even in hot climates unless you're maybe racing or driving hard. His car shouldn't make any noise or bug down on that oil, I think something might be wrong with his car in that case. 
I don't know what was your question about LM 5w30 but I reffered to it as a Lubro Molly 5w30. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

Alright, just changed my oil, took a sample of Lubro Moly Long Time High Tech 5w30 and send it in to Blackstone. I had just under 2300 miles on it and 5 months in the car. I will post my results and see how it did. It looked very clean, even the oil filter looked clean. I replaced the oil with Lubro Moly Synthoil Energy 0w40 and will do another sample on it in about 5 months.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

Alright, got the report back, hope you guys can see it....the latest with lubro lily 5w30 is on the left, other two are previous from at that time Elf Ecelium 5w40 and Total Quartz 5w40 from right to left.










Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

rajvosa71000 said:


> Alright, got the report back, hope you guys can see it....the latest with lubro lily 5w30 is on the left, other two are previous from at that time Elf Ecelium 5w40 and Total Quartz 5w40 from right to left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It is surprising that Total shear down so much! 
Try using Castrol 0W30 and see how it will behave!


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

Here is hopefully a better pic. At the time I did Total Quartz sample I had a few 1/4 mile passes and dyno runs, that might add to it, not sure. Anyway, it still looks pretty good. 
Also, when they first noticed high copper that was from the Blower, it was funny that couple of weeks after the report I noticed weird noise coming from the blower, after I send it in for warranty they fixed it and said that the blower wasnt assembled right, it was missing a seal on the pulley and my bearing on the blower were going bad, they also mentioned that in my oil report but at that time I thout it was the blower just breaking in since it was new. 
Anyway, I have Total Quartz 5w40 in my Touareg and will do a report again just to see. I dont have GC 0w30 but it would be cool if somebody else could do a UOA.


----------



## BrutalDictator (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks like you can go way longer, 5000mi minimum.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

Yup, the only reason I changed it was because I had for 5 months in the car, looks like it didn't matter. But I always like to have fresh oil in there anyway.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

VWVR624V said:


> Longtime High Tech 5w30 Is A Group III Oil LL-04, German Castrol 0W30  is a Group 4  which is also BMW LL-01  not like Longtime High Tech 5w30 Which Is A Group III Oil LL-04. I used Longtime High Tech 5w30 which Is A Group III Oil LL-04, it just couldn't handle the heat and pressures of the 24V VR6 which just broke it down to nothing. My engine just started to bogged down after pushing it hard in the Midwest not Las Vegas, so if it can't handle Midwest weather it sure can't handle Las Vegas weather which is more severe. LL-04 is not to be used outside of Europe for gasoline engines, especially because of ethanol which our fuels contain and other reasons
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v215/newton22/ll04.png


Base stock doesn't tell you anything about how an oil will perform. It's the overall package that is important. Also, Long Time High Tech 5W-30 has a kinematic viscosity at 100C of 12.0 and GC has a kv of 12.2 so I doubt you can even tell the difference unless you walk around with a viscometer in your pocket.

Unless you can show me uoa's where the kv of the Liqui Moly sheared out of grade over the same interval as GC, then the LM is not too thin. LL-04 does not tell you anything about how stable an oil is.

-Dennis


----------

